# Got my first decent flathead.



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

*28 lbs 2oz*


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good deal!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice fish man ! What he eat?


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Cut skip Jack on a 5/0 gamakatsu circle hook.


----------

